# SD9VE, MP9, or Glock 19?



## jk1017 (Oct 5, 2016)

Im in the market for my first handgun and ive narrowed it down to these 4 guns and they are all pretty similar. I like the Smith and Wesson's and I'm leaning towards the SD9 because of the price. Is the MP9 or the Glock 19 worth the extra $200? I like how the SW's are made in the USA and the only reason im considering a glock is because they are proven and everywhere i research it says glock. The SD9 really catches my eye because it seems just like a glock.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My Glock 19 is made in USA. They have a few models that are made here. It has been 100% reliable and I am able to shoot it very accurately. I don't own a SD9 or MP9 but I do own several S&W's that I am very happy with their performance. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would tend to spend a little more and get an M&P. Second choice would be a Glock. If I was on a tight budget I'd get a Walther PPX or Creed for ~$350. Excellent ergonomics and trigger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of the three you mentioned, I would go with either the M&P 9 or a Glock 19. I own both and can attest to their accuracy and reliability.


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

If you don't mind the trigger, I don't, the SD9VE is a good quality, well built pistol.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

jk1017 said:


> Im in the market for my first handgun and ive narrowed it down to these 4 guns and they are all pretty similar. I like the Smith and Wesson's and I'm leaning towards the SD9 because of the price. Is the MP9 or the Glock 19 worth the extra $200? I like how the SW's are made in the USA and the only reason im considering a glock is because they are proven and everywhere i research it says glock. The SD9 really catches my eye because it seems just like a glock.


Two others to consider are the Walther PPQ M2 and the Sig P320C. Both are Glock 19 size guns, but I like them better. Both have a couple of the best triggers in the industry with the PPQ really shining here. In my opinion, this makes the Walther easier to shoot accurately over the rest of the field. Go try one out at your local range or store and see what I mean. It's an amazing trigger for a striker fired weapon which will remind you of the better single action triggers out there. You'll also be amazed at how smooth and easy to rack either of these two are. I think they are both as smooth as glass right out of the box.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Glock 19 just fits my hand and is accurate. jmo


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

M&P's are OK but I love my Glocks !


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

I saved the $200 and bought the SD9VE. It has performed flawlessly and I would buy it again. It has a lifetime warranty should it ever be needed. Best under $300 gun I ever bought.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd love to get a range report once you've had a chance to put a few hundred rounds through your new S&W. I personally think they are greatly under appreciated for the excellent bargain they are.


----------

